# Safeguard grass subs...............



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Boy they leave a LOT to be desired!!! We serviced this property at the end of July. Safeguards crew did it Thursday. You be the judge. Remember this is an REO NOT a PPO.......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I don't call this a finished job!!!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Must of left the weedeaters at home!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw that _______ all the time.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I saw that _______ all the time.


On P&P is one thing. NONE of my REO's looked like that...........


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

looks like there getting what they paid for! is this one of there $25 to $30 lawn cuts. Maybe contractor thinks he`s giving them $25 worth. Just saying it does look like crap.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Either they are slick enough to take photos that don't show that mess or they will have their invoices cut the $25 every time and they will be gone in 30 days.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Either they are slick enough to take photos that don't show that mess or they will have their invoices cut the $25 every time and they will be gone in 30 days.



Found out a few minutes ago that Screwguard is using MH landscaping out of Sacramento C. as their grass sub. MH is then subbing out $20 - $25 recuts. They are getting what they paid for!!!!!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> On P&P is one thing. NONE of my REO's looked like that...........



Maybe not YOUR mow jobs, but as I said before..... \/





BPWY said:


> I saw that _______ all the time.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Maybe not YOUR mow jobs, but as I said before..... \/



If you saw that on REO's i would be surprised or you had brokers that didn't give a damn. Today, Fannie Mae made SG go clean up the grass that was dumped over the fence after the broker e-mailed pics in to FNMA.......


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

MH actually pays only $15 for a small yard, I was sent a price list a while back, obviously told them I was not interested.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> If you saw that on REO's i would be surprised or you had brokers that didn't give a damn. Today, Fannie Mae made SG go clean up the grass that was dumped over the fence after the broker e-mailed pics in to FNMA.......





You think I make a habit of lying to you? 


I'm telling you I've seen it. 
And dinged the contractor as hard as I could on the QC.
SG only cares if Fannie comes down on them.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> You think I make a habit of lying to you?
> 
> 
> I'm telling you I've seen it.
> ...



So obviously the broker is slacking..............


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

this goes back to what the work is paying the guy on the mower. He isn't getting crap so he isn't giving a crap.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> You think I make a habit of lying to you?
> 
> 
> I'm telling you I've seen it.
> ...



The reason we do not work for homeowners any longer is because they are so picky and it's hard to get paid.

Why on earth would a company choose to work for the wages in this industry, extended payment terms, and then have their work picked apart by some realtor?

We tried some Freddie Mac for a while. It simply didn't make sense.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> The reason we do not work for homeowners any longer is because they are so picky and it's hard to get paid.
> 
> Why on earth would a company choose to work for the wages in this industry, extended payment terms, and then have their work picked apart by some realtor?
> 
> We tried some Freddie Mac for a while. It simply didn't make sense.






I love my $50 per week residential customers.

Sure they are picky, so am I.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I love my $50 per week residential customers.
> 
> Sure they are picky, so am I.


I think that is the key here, never accept work at a price that will make you forget your work ethic! 

I, for one, am VERY pleased with the Freddie Mac grass cuts I have. $75 Per week and 1 after picture to the broker to prove I was there. That has got to be among the better gigs in this industry today!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

No doubt, I'd be all over that.


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

You get what you pay for


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I think that is the key here, never accept work at a price that will make you forget your work ethic!
> 
> I, for one, am VERY pleased with the Freddie Mac grass cuts I have. $75 Per week and 1 after picture to the broker to prove I was there. That has got to be among the better gigs in this industry today!


For sure this makes sense.

Now way you get much from a guy that is willing to mow for $20.00


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I think that is the key here, never accept work at a price that will make you forget your work ethic!
> 
> I, for one, am VERY pleased with the Freddie Mac grass cuts I have. $75 Per week and 1 after picture to the broker to prove I was there. That has got to be among the better gigs in this industry today!


were do I sihn up!


----------

